# Maar als je al improviseren het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder?



## eno2

Is het "al improviseren" of "al improviserend"? Of gewoon "..als je improviserend..."

Ik denk dat 
 "Maar als je al improviseren het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder?" juist is 


Ik denk dat 
 Maar als je,  improviserend,  het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder? juist is.

Ik denk dat 
 "Maar als je al improviserend het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder?" niet juist is. 

Juist?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik denk dat
> "Maar als je al improviseren het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder?" juist is *is fout*
> 
> 
> Ik denk dat
> Maar als je, improviserend, het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder? juist is. *Juist*
> 
> Ik denk dat
> "Maar als je al improviserend het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder?" niet juist is. *Is wel juist*
> 
> Juist? Gedeeltelijk


----------



## eno2

Wat zijn de redenen daarachter?
Dus enkel het gebruik van het tegenwoordig deelwoord is juist hier? 

al +tgw dw lijkt me dubbelop, redundant.


----------



## Peterdg

Ooit gehoord van "al doen*de* leert men"?


eno2 said:


> Wat zijn de redenen daarachter?


Omdat het gewoon zo is.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ooit gehoord van "al doen*de* leert men"?


Ooit gehoord van
" slapend rijk worden"? 23400 hits
"Al slapend rijk worden" 642 hits
"al slapende rijk worden " 10 hits



> Omdat het gewoon zo is.



Waarom gebruikt dan iedereen "slapend rijk worden"?


----------



## Peterdg

In de ANS staat dat "slapend rijk worden" = "al slapend rijk worden" (pagina 1102). De toevoeging van "al" is facultatief (behalve bij "al doende leert men", wat een vaste uitdrukking is).


----------



## eno2

Al +tgw dw lijkt me veel minder frequent in het gewone taalgebruik. 

Stappend kom je d'er ook. 
Rennend gaat het natuurlijk sneller. Ik zie daar niet veel "al" voorgeplakt worden. Overdrijvend en argumentatie ontduikend kan je natuurlijk beweren, dat het gewoon zo is.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> In de ANS staat dat "slapend rijk worden" = "al slapend rijk worden" (pagina 1102). De toevoeging van "al" is facultatief (behalve bij "al doende leert men", wat een vaste uitdrukking is).


Welja, een versteende uitdrukking. Ondertussen voegt zo goed als niemand dat facultatieve "al" toe.  Is mijn al een beetje met tgw dw -en beargumenteerde indruk.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Is het "al improviseren" of "al improviserend"? Of gewoon "..als je improviserend..."
> 
> Ik denk dat
> "Maar als je al improviseren het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder?" juist is.



Heb je dit vermoeden ooit ergens bevestigd gezien? 

Zoals peterdg al zei, is het tegenwoordig deelwoord hier simpelweg verplicht. Ik vraag me zelfs af of er überhaupt een taal bestaat waarin het mogelijk is om in een zin als deze een kale infinitief te gebruiken. Het toevoegen van _al _is daarentegen niet verplicht.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Ik vraag me zelfs af of er überhaupt een taal bestaat waarin het mogelijk is om in een zin als deze een kale infinitief te gebruiken.


Ja, in het Spaans is dat mogelijk: "al cantar" <--~--> "cantando". (het gebruik van "al" is toevallig: de Spaanse "al" heeft niets te maken met het Nederlandse "al" (enfin, dat denk ik toch)). De infinitief constructie heeft wel een iets andere connotatie dan het gebruik van de gerundio. "al cantar" = "bij het zingen"; "cantando" is "zingend".


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Heb je dit vermoeden ooit ergens bevestigd gezien?


 Heikele geheugenzaak. Ik liet ruimte voor juist, maar gezien jullie reacties, vergeet ik dat maar snel weer. 



> Zoals peterdg al zei, is het tegenwoordig deelwoord hier simpelweg verplicht. Ik vraag me zelfs af of er überhaupt een taal bestaat waarin het mogelijk is om in een zin als deze een kale infinitief te gebruiken. Het toevoegen van _al _is daarentegen niet verplicht.


Ik hou het dan maar definitief bij het tgw dw zonder al:

Maar als je *al* improviserend het geluk gevonden hebt, improviseer je dan verder?

Al is hier: reeds. 

De liefhebbers van het facultatieve "al" komen zo ook aan hun trekken. Denken ze dan.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ja, in het Spaans is dat mogelijk: "al cantar" <--~--> "cantando". (het gebruik van "al" is toevallig: de Spaanse "al" heeft niets te maken met het Nederlandse "al" (enfin, dat denk ik toch)). De infinitief constructie heeft wel een iets andere connotatie dan het gebruik van de gerundio. "al cantar" = "bij het zingen"; "cantando" is "zingend".


a+el=al. In "a el cantar" is cantar znw. Wellicht geen "kale infinitief"? Wel de vorm ervan...(waarschijnlijk was ik gecontamineerd geraakt door de Spaanse wending)


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, in het geval van _bij het zingen_ en _al cantar_ is er sprake van substantivering van de infinitief. Dat is niet waarop ik doelde.


----------



## eno2

Bedankt voor de reacties.


----------

